# My male dumbo rat bit me when I went to remove him from his cage to clean it



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

he drew blood when I picked him up to remove him, his cage mate my hairless didnt seem bothered, Remi (the dumbo rat) has never bitten me when I went to clean his cage before. Rufus NEVER bites remi usually only bites if your hands smells of food and not when you go to pick him up. I am not sure what to do to end this behavior because the cage needs to get cleaned out and I need to remove him to do it


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

I also found there are wild rats in my walls (we think) I hear something through the walls and I know its not my boys, I dont know if this could cause him to be more prone to biting or not i just would love to know why he bit me.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you have wild rats than he is on the defensive most likely...did you startle him when you went into his cage? Do you truly think he was aware it was you before he bit?


----------



## RedWolfKnightess (Sep 22, 2010)

yes i put my hand near him repeatedly before I did it i was nervous about touching him and he has bitten friends too, Im thinking of either getting him fixed, training it out of him, or selling him. I love the little heffer but I must clean that cage and I cant handle him if he keeps biting me... he didn't used to bite, even my room mate says so... and she used to often scratch him on the head until he bit her


----------

